# Spare wheel carrier



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Hi everyone

I have a 2009 Fiat based Swift Sundance 590RL. I would like to have a spare wheel as mine came with the repair kit which I am not a fan of. I see most new 2010 models now have them again and after checking under a 2010 Sundance 590RS I have the same space available for one. I called my dealer to ask if they could get me a carrier and was told to contact my Fiat garage as it was a Fiat part, called my Fiat garage and gave then my chassis number, and was told that this part is not availabe for my van. 
How can I get hold of a carrier, the spare wheel will come from the For sale forum next time one is available.


Tezza


----------



## brer (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Tezza I have the 2008 Swift Kontiki same problem as yours no spare, as you I wouldnt think about going anywere without a proper spare as for the carrier if yours is an alko chassis you should be able to get one though them £90 appox otherwise it looks like a trip to your local fabrication/enginering shop when I asked Swift about it they said a customer survey they carried out said they would prefer the tyre inflater spray can ??????????????? to me its just a way of making another £200 on the price of the van


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Brer, I don't have an Alko, so back to the drawing board I guess, but also don't understand as the new Sundance and the Escapes have them as standard, so someone somewhere has them.

Hi Moderators, maybe this post should move to the Swift part.

Tezza


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

I have the same issue, my local Fiat place located the part kit required after some time searching. The gave me a print out with the number but I cant seem to locate it just now - once I do I will post the number here for you. It was around £170, then you have the wheel and tyre on top. Depending on you waste tank you may need to reroute a grey water pipe.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We also had the same problem.
My husband ended up building his own spare wheel carrier.

We then bought a wheel from a member on here. However as we were due to go to France shortly after that and we were having difficulty getting a tyre for it, we then bought another spare wheel and tyre!

So, if anyone's looking for a new 15'' spare wheel, we have one available for £30.

We'll be at the Northern Show and can bring it with us if required.

Cheers


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Take a look here, a lot of info and parts numbers.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-57282-.html


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Part number as promised F1364427080, £161 inc VAT

I have built something very simple myself also which is currently only holding a spare tyre casing until I get a chance to get a 16inch wheel. Can give pictures and details if anyone is interested but will need to be in a few weeks as off to the British GP in a few hours then onto France.


----------



## snikrep (Jul 21, 2010)

Hezbez said:


> We also had the same problem.
> My husband ended up building his own spare wheel carrier.
> 
> We then bought a wheel from a member on here. However as we were due to go to France shortly after that and we were having difficulty getting a tyre for it, we then bought another spare wheel and tyre!
> ...


Hi,I find this web site incedibly confusing so you probably won't receive this. If your E460 spare wheel is still available I would like to buy it.Please confirm if it is.
Thanks and regards. 
Please reply to my email address [email protected]


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

snikrep said:


> Hezbez said:
> 
> 
> > We also had the same problem.
> ...


snikrep - you have a PM.


----------

